

NYSE/NASDAQ trading floors closed tomorrow due to hurricane - niggler
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/28/u-s-stock-market-to-close-down-on-monday-and-possibly-tuesday-due-to-incoming-hurricane/

======
dfc
This NY Times article has more information about the decisions made by the
exchanges as well as information about the big banks:

[http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2012/10/28/nyse-plans-to-
close-i...](http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2012/10/28/nyse-plans-to-close-its-
trading-floor/)

